# Homemade Band Saw



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

*Getting started...*

I've been keeping my eye on WoodGears for a while now. I'd love to build all of his contraptions, but don't have the time or the space at the moment. I've been wanting to build his bandsaw for some time now, and finally took the plunge. Plus I just got my tax refund back, and instead of buying an expensive bandsaw (a tool I currently do not own), why not just make one? I will try and keep the blog current and take as many pictures as I can. Hopefully most of the pics will be of good quality. I will be switching back and forth taking photos with my iphone and Cannon T3i. If you ever want specific pictures/video of something just let me know and I'll see if I can capture it! Thanks for following along! Advice/comments always welcome!

I first printed out the 1:1 template of the frame, taped it all together, and glued it to a flat 3/4" piece of MDF.










I really want to make sure I get the frame nice and square, and with no twist, so i don't have to muck with it after it is all glued up. I decided to make some 90 degree stops to tack down to the MDF to keep my frame from shifting during glue up and clamping. Having the template there makes it really easy to place the stops. I don't have this part completed yet, but you can see my progress so far….










That is what I have done so far. Tomorrow, the wife and one of her friends are going to get pampered at the spa, so I hope to get some shop time to get all the frame pieces cut and possibly get started gluing up the first layer. The frame will be built out of SPF from Menards. I picked out some nice pieces, but will still square and plane them so they are all equal thicknesses, etc.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Getting started...*
> 
> I've been keeping my eye on WoodGears for a while now. I'd love to build all of his contraptions, but don't have the time or the space at the moment. I've been wanting to build his bandsaw for some time now, and finally took the plunge. Plus I just got my tax refund back, and instead of buying an expensive bandsaw (a tool I currently do not own), why not just make one? I will try and keep the blog current and take as many pictures as I can. Hopefully most of the pics will be of good quality. I will be switching back and forth taking photos with my iphone and Cannon T3i. If you ever want specific pictures/video of something just let me know and I'll see if I can capture it! Thanks for following along! Advice/comments always welcome!
> 
> ...


Of course…I forgot that you have to take pictures with the iphone in Landscape mode otherwise the pics will be flipped sideways. Wont let that happen again!  Most of the pics will be taken with my Cannon T3i, but I didnt have that with me today. Here they are right-side-up.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Getting started...*
> 
> I've been keeping my eye on WoodGears for a while now. I'd love to build all of his contraptions, but don't have the time or the space at the moment. I've been wanting to build his bandsaw for some time now, and finally took the plunge. Plus I just got my tax refund back, and instead of buying an expensive bandsaw (a tool I currently do not own), why not just make one? I will try and keep the blog current and take as many pictures as I can. Hopefully most of the pics will be of good quality. I will be switching back and forth taking photos with my iphone and Cannon T3i. If you ever want specific pictures/video of something just let me know and I'll see if I can capture it! Thanks for following along! Advice/comments always welcome!
> 
> ...


Subscribed! I have the plans myself and have been waiting for a clear opportunity to begin!


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

dakremer said:


> *Getting started...*
> 
> I've been keeping my eye on WoodGears for a while now. I'd love to build all of his contraptions, but don't have the time or the space at the moment. I've been wanting to build his bandsaw for some time now, and finally took the plunge. Plus I just got my tax refund back, and instead of buying an expensive bandsaw (a tool I currently do not own), why not just make one? I will try and keep the blog current and take as many pictures as I can. Hopefully most of the pics will be of good quality. I will be switching back and forth taking photos with my iphone and Cannon T3i. If you ever want specific pictures/video of something just let me know and I'll see if I can capture it! Thanks for following along! Advice/comments always welcome!
> 
> ...


That's a good idea to put the pattern on some MDF, and then tack some stops to that. I'm going to steal this idea when I get around to building mine.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

dakremer said:


> *Getting started...*
> 
> I've been keeping my eye on WoodGears for a while now. I'd love to build all of his contraptions, but don't have the time or the space at the moment. I've been wanting to build his bandsaw for some time now, and finally took the plunge. Plus I just got my tax refund back, and instead of buying an expensive bandsaw (a tool I currently do not own), why not just make one? I will try and keep the blog current and take as many pictures as I can. Hopefully most of the pics will be of good quality. I will be switching back and forth taking photos with my iphone and Cannon T3i. If you ever want specific pictures/video of something just let me know and I'll see if I can capture it! Thanks for following along! Advice/comments always welcome!
> 
> ...


Ive had the plans myself for over a year and havent startes..will tey to keep up with you..maybe can start myself. You grt his bigprint program as well? Im currently unsure how to print out the template, i need to ask mattias for a quick tutorial lol. Been saving cutoffs and scraps thinking they can be used for the frame.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *Getting started...*
> 
> I've been keeping my eye on WoodGears for a while now. I'd love to build all of his contraptions, but don't have the time or the space at the moment. I've been wanting to build his bandsaw for some time now, and finally took the plunge. Plus I just got my tax refund back, and instead of buying an expensive bandsaw (a tool I currently do not own), why not just make one? I will try and keep the blog current and take as many pictures as I can. Hopefully most of the pics will be of good quality. I will be switching back and forth taking photos with my iphone and Cannon T3i. If you ever want specific pictures/video of something just let me know and I'll see if I can capture it! Thanks for following along! Advice/comments always welcome!
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to you next instalment.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

dakremer said:


> *Getting started...*
> 
> I've been keeping my eye on WoodGears for a while now. I'd love to build all of his contraptions, but don't have the time or the space at the moment. I've been wanting to build his bandsaw for some time now, and finally took the plunge. Plus I just got my tax refund back, and instead of buying an expensive bandsaw (a tool I currently do not own), why not just make one? I will try and keep the blog current and take as many pictures as I can. Hopefully most of the pics will be of good quality. I will be switching back and forth taking photos with my iphone and Cannon T3i. If you ever want specific pictures/video of something just let me know and I'll see if I can capture it! Thanks for following along! Advice/comments always welcome!
> 
> ...


i'll be watching this, which model are you building?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Getting started...*
> 
> I've been keeping my eye on WoodGears for a while now. I'd love to build all of his contraptions, but don't have the time or the space at the moment. I've been wanting to build his bandsaw for some time now, and finally took the plunge. Plus I just got my tax refund back, and instead of buying an expensive bandsaw (a tool I currently do not own), why not just make one? I will try and keep the blog current and take as many pictures as I can. Hopefully most of the pics will be of good quality. I will be switching back and forth taking photos with my iphone and Cannon T3i. If you ever want specific pictures/video of something just let me know and I'll see if I can capture it! Thanks for following along! Advice/comments always welcome!
> 
> ...


His latest improved version of the 14" band saw


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Getting started...*
> 
> I've been keeping my eye on WoodGears for a while now. I'd love to build all of his contraptions, but don't have the time or the space at the moment. I've been wanting to build his bandsaw for some time now, and finally took the plunge. Plus I just got my tax refund back, and instead of buying an expensive bandsaw (a tool I currently do not own), why not just make one? I will try and keep the blog current and take as many pictures as I can. Hopefully most of the pics will be of good quality. I will be switching back and forth taking photos with my iphone and Cannon T3i. If you ever want specific pictures/video of something just let me know and I'll see if I can capture it! Thanks for following along! Advice/comments always welcome!
> 
> ...


Justin - I have adobe Illustrator and Photoshop and was able to print to scale from there…


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Getting started...*
> 
> I've been keeping my eye on WoodGears for a while now. I'd love to build all of his contraptions, but don't have the time or the space at the moment. I've been wanting to build his bandsaw for some time now, and finally took the plunge. Plus I just got my tax refund back, and instead of buying an expensive bandsaw (a tool I currently do not own), why not just make one? I will try and keep the blog current and take as many pictures as I can. Hopefully most of the pics will be of good quality. I will be switching back and forth taking photos with my iphone and Cannon T3i. If you ever want specific pictures/video of something just let me know and I'll see if I can capture it! Thanks for following along! Advice/comments always welcome!
> 
> ...


Look forward to your progress!


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

dakremer said:


> *Getting started...*
> 
> I've been keeping my eye on WoodGears for a while now. I'd love to build all of his contraptions, but don't have the time or the space at the moment. I've been wanting to build his bandsaw for some time now, and finally took the plunge. Plus I just got my tax refund back, and instead of buying an expensive bandsaw (a tool I currently do not own), why not just make one? I will try and keep the blog current and take as many pictures as I can. Hopefully most of the pics will be of good quality. I will be switching back and forth taking photos with my iphone and Cannon T3i. If you ever want specific pictures/video of something just let me know and I'll see if I can capture it! Thanks for following along! Advice/comments always welcome!
> 
> ...


This will be a fun one to watch, thanks for doing this!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

*A little further...*

Didnt get as much done today as I had hoped. I finished the template contraption on the MDF, to help with keeping things square during glue up….










I rough cut, to length, all of the frame pieces and straightened one edge on the jointer…










...still need to rip them to width on the table saw and cut them to actual length, which I just barely got started with…










The scraps are starting to pile up though…










Sorry there's not much to this blog entry. It was a really crappy/rainy day here in Iowa, which really put me in a non-productive mood. If the wife permits, I might finish cutting the frame pieces and start gluing it up tomorrow!


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

dakremer said:


> *A little further...*
> 
> Didnt get as much done today as I had hoped. I finished the template contraption on the MDF, to help with keeping things square during glue up….
> 
> ...


Is the SYP dry? you may want to keep it in the rough dimension for a couple days/week to continue to dry and acclimate.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *A little further...*
> 
> Didnt get as much done today as I had hoped. I finished the template contraption on the MDF, to help with keeping things square during glue up….
> 
> ...


Although you may feelthat progress is sloooow…..
It IS progress!!!
As the old question goes; "How do you eat an elephant???


----------



## jholt32 (Oct 15, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *A little further...*
> 
> Didnt get as much done today as I had hoped. I finished the template contraption on the MDF, to help with keeping things square during glue up….
> 
> ...


I am working on the 14" bandmill, I am down to building the enclosure and finalizing my motor selection. I like your glue up jig, I think it will save you some serious frustration and clean up. Good luck.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *A little further...*
> 
> Didnt get as much done today as I had hoped. I finished the template contraption on the MDF, to help with keeping things square during glue up….
> 
> ...


Tim - I'm really banking in the SPF being dry! It would probably be wise to let it sit for a few weeks down in the shop. The wood from big box stores is kiln dry - so I'm hopin it's dry enough. I would imagine with the glue up - laminating different layers - it would help minimize movement. Maybe I'm wrong. Either way, I'm going to move forward and hope for the best!


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

dakremer said:


> *A little further...*
> 
> Didnt get as much done today as I had hoped. I finished the template contraption on the MDF, to help with keeping things square during glue up….
> 
> ...


good progress


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

dakremer said:


> *A little further...*
> 
> Didnt get as much done today as I had hoped. I finished the template contraption on the MDF, to help with keeping things square during glue up….
> 
> ...


I have noticed some boards being heavier which would indicate moisture, even a couple days in the shop makes a difference. Laminating will also keep the movement to a minimum. Anyway keep on building and showing your progress.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *A little further...*
> 
> Didnt get as much done today as I had hoped. I finished the template contraption on the MDF, to help with keeping things square during glue up….
> 
> ...


One heck of a project. Comin along nicely


----------



## cedarmoose (Mar 12, 2013)

dakremer said:


> *A little further...*
> 
> Didnt get as much done today as I had hoped. I finished the template contraption on the MDF, to help with keeping things square during glue up….
> 
> ...


Your off to a great start


----------



## DimitrisGreece (Jun 4, 2013)

dakremer said:


> *A little further...*
> 
> Didnt get as much done today as I had hoped. I finished the template contraption on the MDF, to help with keeping things square during glue up….
> 
> ...


Could you estimate how much wood do i need for the frame?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

*2 steps forward, 1 step backwards*

Ran into some trouble today.

Got all of my pieces cut to exact width and exact length. My goal is to make the frame as accurate as possible so once its all glued together, there won't be a lot of fussing with it. All lengths and widths of the frame boards are within .05 cm. Close enough.










This is where my problems start. I started dry fitting all the pieces into my jig and realized they weren't fitting properly. I knew all my wood was as close to exact as I could get - going off the cut-sheet list. My thought was the template was off….




























So I started measuring the template and got really confused. All of the widths were right on but the lengths were off. I contacted Matthias to make sure the template was indeed drawn to perfect scale - he assured me it was.

I had a choice to make. 1) Continue putting the frame together without my jig, seeing how i KNEW the boards were correct and try making it as square as possible, or 2) recut the boards to make it fit to the template.

So before I went through the trouble of doing recutting everything, I went to Zephyr Copies and got the 1:1 template printed out on one big piece of paper. This will correct any user error with taping up the template. i wish I would have done this right away. The new template was right on. So I glued the new template to the back of the MDF…..










Now I have to reset all of my stops and start the jig over. Lesson learned - MAKE SURE THE TEMPLATE IS TRULY 1:1 SCALE. Also if available to you, get the thing printed so you don't have to tape together 20 sheets. It only cost me about $4 to get it printed.

I wont be able to work on it again until Monday, so will try to update you guys Monday night of my progress. Hopefully all goes smoothly from here on out!

The shop is starting to get messy…


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *2 steps forward, 1 step backwards*
> 
> Ran into some trouble today.
> 
> ...


We can't learn without mistakes. Just take it in stride. You'll be alright


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *2 steps forward, 1 step backwards*
> 
> Ran into some trouble today.
> 
> ...


I take many a step backwards on ALL my projects!
That is why I take it very s l o o o w, when doing any project!!!

Since an opps is inevitable (well, for me at least!!!), good to have it found at the very start of the project!!!


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

dakremer said:


> *2 steps forward, 1 step backwards*
> 
> Ran into some trouble today.
> 
> ...


Well you identified the problem and found the solution, that is what matters.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

dakremer said:


> *2 steps forward, 1 step backwards*
> 
> Ran into some trouble today.
> 
> ...


My best bud runs a survey business maybe i should have him print out my template on their huge printer


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

*Gluing up the frame*

Today I started gluing up the frame, after I reprinted the template and rethought out how i wanted to put my stops. I didnt use as many, as I wanted more room for clamps…










One of the vertical beam parts is designed to have a diagonal notch cut out to allow the triangle corners to fit. I screwed up, and cut the wrong angle, so I just cut it to 90 degrees instead. There will be a little gap in the fame at this point in every other layer, but I will just fill it later. I dont think it'll hurt the structural aspect of the frame…




























Here are some pictures of the glue up. This is the first 2 layers. I'm a little nervous I didnt put enough glue between these first two layers. I will definitely be putting more on the next glue up. I also think I'll need to go buy more clamps - after I had them all in place, there were a few places I wish I had a few more clamps on. Initially I wasnt going to use clamps. I was going to get everything in the exact place, and then use the screws to hold it down. I tried this and it didnt seem like the screws were sucking the wood together tight enough, so at the last minute I added all of the clamps. I had to cut some holes/slots in the MDF to get the clamps in the right position…




























Thats all for now. If I have time I might try and glue up another layer tomorrow. Let me know if you have any questions or suggestions! Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Gluing up the frame*
> 
> Today I started gluing up the frame, after I reprinted the template and rethought out how i wanted to put my stops. I didnt use as many, as I wanted more room for clamps…
> 
> ...


Did the plans come with a design to build the various jigs and fixtures to do the glue ups and such?


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *Gluing up the frame*
> 
> Today I started gluing up the frame, after I reprinted the template and rethought out how i wanted to put my stops. I didnt use as many, as I wanted more room for clamps…
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. I guess it is true-you can never have enough clamps.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Gluing up the frame*
> 
> Today I started gluing up the frame, after I reprinted the template and rethought out how i wanted to put my stops. I didnt use as many, as I wanted more room for clamps…
> 
> ...


nobuckle - the plans did not come with designs for jigs.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *Gluing up the frame*
> 
> Today I started gluing up the frame, after I reprinted the template and rethought out how i wanted to put my stops. I didnt use as many, as I wanted more room for clamps…
> 
> ...


Sounds like you didn't do a "dry fit & clamp up" first time around, for practice. I would highly suggest it on the new/different assemblies. It really helps to go through the clamping process, it points out complications and problems. I often overlook this step & it bites me everytime I do!!!

You must be psyched though, to actually be seeing it start to come together!!!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Gluing up the frame*
> 
> Today I started gluing up the frame, after I reprinted the template and rethought out how i wanted to put my stops. I didnt use as many, as I wanted more room for clamps…
> 
> ...


DIY - I did do a dry fit and check. I originally was going to use the stops to keep everything in place and then instead of using clamps I was going to use the screws to temporarily clamp everything. Once the glue dried, i would take the screws out and continue with the next layer. The screws didnt seem to be doing a very good job of clamping everything down, so I had to quickly try and clamp everything up! I'll be skipping the screws next time and just clamping instead!


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

dakremer said:


> *Gluing up the frame*
> 
> Today I started gluing up the frame, after I reprinted the template and rethought out how i wanted to put my stops. I didnt use as many, as I wanted more room for clamps…
> 
> ...


If you clamp first, screws will hold a joint tight. But screws aren't very good at pulling a joint together, especially if they aren't true wood screws (with a smooth shank below the head, so the threads go only into the second piece). In fact, if you intentionally put a little spacer between the pieces of wood, then screw them together, even if you remove the spacer, there is no way you can pull the joint together with just the screws (esp. with all-thread screws, as so many are nowadays).


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Gluing up the frame*
> 
> Today I started gluing up the frame, after I reprinted the template and rethought out how i wanted to put my stops. I didnt use as many, as I wanted more room for clamps…
> 
> ...


Yeah, I figured that out the hard way!! Haha


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Gluing up the frame*
> 
> Today I started gluing up the frame, after I reprinted the template and rethought out how i wanted to put my stops. I didnt use as many, as I wanted more room for clamps…
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. Yeah, I can still see some wood showing. Definitely need more clamps!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

*The plan is working!*

My plan to use the jig to glue up the frame is working out beautifully. I used my inclinometer to measure for any twist in the frame at the furtherest ends of the horizontal arms (the parts that hold the wheels). I found only a 0.1 degree difference…



















I'm also up to my 4th layer glue up. I dont have any pictures of the 4th layer being clamped down, but here is a pic of the mock up before clamps/glue…



















I'm going to Colorado for a long weekend vacation, so wont be able to work on the bandsaw until sometime next week! Thanks for following along


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

dakremer said:


> *The plan is working!*
> 
> My plan to use the jig to glue up the frame is working out beautifully. I used my inclinometer to measure for any twist in the frame at the furtherest ends of the horizontal arms (the parts that hold the wheels). I found only a 0.1 degree difference…
> 
> ...


Slowly but surely..still further along than I!


----------



## Bsmith (Feb 2, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *The plan is working!*
> 
> My plan to use the jig to glue up the frame is working out beautifully. I used my inclinometer to measure for any twist in the frame at the furtherest ends of the horizontal arms (the parts that hold the wheels). I found only a 0.1 degree difference…
> 
> ...


Looking good and great use of the Wixley meter. Could have used that to flatten my bench top. I'll have to remember that.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *The plan is working!*
> 
> My plan to use the jig to glue up the frame is working out beautifully. I used my inclinometer to measure for any twist in the frame at the furtherest ends of the horizontal arms (the parts that hold the wheels). I found only a 0.1 degree difference…
> 
> ...


Hey, that's starting to look like a bandsaw!!!

I see a tag on your clamp…..
Was that a "new" purchase?
How do you like those racheting cam clamps (with the red handle)???

Enjoy the mini vaca! We'll (I'll) be here awaiting further updates….


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *The plan is working!*
> 
> My plan to use the jig to glue up the frame is working out beautifully. I used my inclinometer to measure for any twist in the frame at the furtherest ends of the horizontal arms (the parts that hold the wheels). I found only a 0.1 degree difference…
> 
> ...


looking good.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

dakremer said:


> *The plan is working!*
> 
> My plan to use the jig to glue up the frame is working out beautifully. I used my inclinometer to measure for any twist in the frame at the furtherest ends of the horizontal arms (the parts that hold the wheels). I found only a 0.1 degree difference…
> 
> ...


"I see a tag on your clamp…..
Was that a "new" purchase?
How do you like those racheting cam clamps (with the red handle)???"

What clamps are those? They look pretty cool/different/useful!!!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *The plan is working!*
> 
> My plan to use the jig to glue up the frame is working out beautifully. I used my inclinometer to measure for any twist in the frame at the furtherest ends of the horizontal arms (the parts that hold the wheels). I found only a 0.1 degree difference…
> 
> ...


Those red clamps are from Harbor Freight. $10.99 each. I love them and plan to buy more.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

*finished frame and some odds and ends*

I finally finished the frame, or at least got it all glued up! I still need to do some cosmetic sanding to make it look nice, and there are a few notches I need to cut out of it still. All-in-all, I couldnt have asked for it to come out nicer. Everything seems to be square with no twists!



















I REALLY wanted to get started making the wheels, as I anticipate that as being the most fun part! However, I do not have the shafting, bearings, or motor yet! I plan on buying the motor in the next few days. Maybe this weekend I can get started on the wheels.

The plans say you can use up to a 2HP motor. *I was thinking about getting a 1.5HP motor from Harbor Freight*, but not sure if this is overkill or not, or if the motors from HF are any good. *Opinions would be appreciated!*

Other than getting the frame done, i started making some of the other pieces…

I made the beam that the table/trunions sit on. This was a hard piece to make. Lots of holes, groves, angles, etc, etc, to cut out….





































In this picture you can see a angled grove that needed to be cut out of the underside of the beam - this cutaway is to allow room for the wheel.










It was a bit tricky cutting it out. I first started cutting it out by hand with a little Japanese pull saw, and then cleaned it up with the chisel. After I got most of it cut out. I cleaned it up on the table saw. This is where it got tricky, and a little dangerous….

I clamped my table saw sled so it wouldnt move and set up stop blocks. I then raised the blade ever-so-slightly and slid the beam back and forth until it cleaned it up nice and neat! Worked really well actually. At first, I was a little comprehensive doing it, but it ended up feeling safe, so continued…



















I also made the top wheel mount guides….










...and you can see in this pic I made the lower wheel mount. In the pictures I have it clamped back up, as one of the edges didnt seem like it glued completely shut. I forced some glue in the crack and reclamped it….hopefully it works, if not it was a pretty easy piece to create, so I'll just redo it.

All the pieces except for the frame and wheels will be made out of white oak - the only reason for this is that I have a bunch lying around that I got for really cheap - so I might as well use it!

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

dakremer said:


> *finished frame and some odds and ends*
> 
> I finally finished the frame, or at least got it all glued up! I still need to do some cosmetic sanding to make it look nice, and there are a few notches I need to cut out of it still. All-in-all, I couldnt have asked for it to come out nicer. Everything seems to be square with no twists!
> 
> ...


This has got to be one of the most unique builds that I have seen.
Good for you.
I remember I really wanted to build a Gilliam BS when I was your age. I came so close to doing it. Never did.

Keep it up,
Steve


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *finished frame and some odds and ends*
> 
> I finally finished the frame, or at least got it all glued up! I still need to do some cosmetic sanding to make it look nice, and there are a few notches I need to cut out of it still. All-in-all, I couldnt have asked for it to come out nicer. Everything seems to be square with no twists!
> 
> ...


Some gr8 machining goin on there .


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *finished frame and some odds and ends*
> 
> I finally finished the frame, or at least got it all glued up! I still need to do some cosmetic sanding to make it look nice, and there are a few notches I need to cut out of it still. All-in-all, I couldnt have asked for it to come out nicer. Everything seems to be square with no twists!
> 
> ...


Hey Doug, a bandsaw would have helped out for some of those tricky cuts!!!!!
I can't wait to see it when it is done. Did you design it or is it a plan from somewhere?
What size blade do you plan for?....................Jim


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

dakremer said:


> *finished frame and some odds and ends*
> 
> I finally finished the frame, or at least got it all glued up! I still need to do some cosmetic sanding to make it look nice, and there are a few notches I need to cut out of it still. All-in-all, I couldnt have asked for it to come out nicer. Everything seems to be square with no twists!
> 
> ...


This is a sick project (and by "sick" I mean GREAT). Its looking really beefy!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *finished frame and some odds and ends*
> 
> I finally finished the frame, or at least got it all glued up! I still need to do some cosmetic sanding to make it look nice, and there are a few notches I need to cut out of it still. All-in-all, I couldnt have asked for it to come out nicer. Everything seems to be square with no twists!
> 
> ...


How fun and cool to watch great job so far!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *finished frame and some odds and ends*
> 
> I finally finished the frame, or at least got it all glued up! I still need to do some cosmetic sanding to make it look nice, and there are a few notches I need to cut out of it still. All-in-all, I couldnt have asked for it to come out nicer. Everything seems to be square with no twists!
> 
> ...


Fantastic progress!
You're moving right along.
Eagerly awaiting further progress reports!!!


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *finished frame and some odds and ends*
> 
> I finally finished the frame, or at least got it all glued up! I still need to do some cosmetic sanding to make it look nice, and there are a few notches I need to cut out of it still. All-in-all, I couldnt have asked for it to come out nicer. Everything seems to be square with no twists!
> 
> ...


This is quite interesting. You've made great progress and I am looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

dakremer said:


> *finished frame and some odds and ends*
> 
> I finally finished the frame, or at least got it all glued up! I still need to do some cosmetic sanding to make it look nice, and there are a few notches I need to cut out of it still. All-in-all, I couldnt have asked for it to come out nicer. Everything seems to be square with no twists!
> 
> ...


Lookin good, u need a pic of you holding it like Mattias does on his site. I still have yet to atart on my Wandel bandsaw. Sigh.. eventually!


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

dakremer said:


> *finished frame and some odds and ends*
> 
> I finally finished the frame, or at least got it all glued up! I still need to do some cosmetic sanding to make it look nice, and there are a few notches I need to cut out of it still. All-in-all, I couldnt have asked for it to come out nicer. Everything seems to be square with no twists!
> 
> ...


Getting this frame glued up (and straight) is a major step!

A 1 1/2 hp motor is plenty big for this saw but do you have a motor re-builder in your area? They may have a rebuilt motor for less.

Enjoying watching the progress.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *finished frame and some odds and ends*
> 
> I finally finished the frame, or at least got it all glued up! I still need to do some cosmetic sanding to make it look nice, and there are a few notches I need to cut out of it still. All-in-all, I couldnt have asked for it to come out nicer. Everything seems to be square with no twists!
> 
> ...


Love seeing the progress! I'll have to live vicariously through you and your build.

Jim…this is the Matthias Wandel plan from woodgears.ca. It's an amazing set of plans, complete with SketchUp drawing. When I can get a few of my 10 projects finished, I'll get started on mine.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *finished frame and some odds and ends*
> 
> I finally finished the frame, or at least got it all glued up! I still need to do some cosmetic sanding to make it look nice, and there are a few notches I need to cut out of it still. All-in-all, I couldnt have asked for it to come out nicer. Everything seems to be square with no twists!
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

*Wheels*

*2 videos in this blog: If they do not load, refresh the page*

I have been working on the band saw off-and-on for a while now. Its time to get this thing finished! Here are some pics of how I made the wheels.

I ended up making 3 wheels. My first wheel turned out nicely, except there is a little wobble to it (might have to redo it). The second wheel I made seemed fine, but as I was gluing the bearings to it, I realized it was badly warped. Not sure if it became warped after I glued it up, or just that I didn't glue it up flat enough - either way, it was not usable, so had to make the 3rd wheel.

To make sure this 3rd wheel was not warped, I edged some boards on the jointer to run in a cross pattern on each side of the wheel so it'd be nice and flat…




























After I glued the three plywood circles together, I started drilling the holes around the wheel. I center punched where the holes were to be drilled, set the drill bit, placed the guide (drilled out on the drill press) around the drill bit, then clamped the guide in place. This allowed me to drill nice straight holes.

I realized I could have just done this all on the drill press after I had it all done, but oh well. However, the wheel is too big to drill out the center hole (for the bearings) on the drill press, so I had to use this method for the hole in the center anyways.














































Once all the holes are cut, the next step is to glue the bearings on. I friction fit the bearings in some flanges made of 3/4" plywood and glued a flange on one side of the wheel…










Once one flange is glued on, the next step is to run the shaft through the first bearing and glue/clamp the second bearing on the other side, nudging it around until the wheel turns with minimal wobble…



















I think because I took a lot of time getting the wheel nice and flat during glue up, I ended up with almost no wobble, with very little effort… (thank god)...It looks a little wobbly since I did not turn the radius to a perfect circle yet - if you look at the side of the wheel, you wont notice any wobble.






The next step is to cut the wheel to the right size and into a perfect circle. This is done with a temporary lathe setup using the motor that will be used for the bandsaw itself. Also a crown is put on it to so the blade will track in the middle of the wheel. Here is the set up on the first wheel I made…






Once both wheels are turned, i'll have to balance the wheels. This is done by place the bearings on smaller bearings and allowing the wheel to freely spin - this will cause the heaviest part of the wheel to settle at the bottom. You can then drill some small holes to hog out some wood to decrease the weight in the spot.

I also have the top wheel mount completed. I do not have too many pictures of it, but here is what I have…




























Thats all I have for now! More to come soon!


----------



## JR_Dog (Jan 18, 2012)

dakremer said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> *2 videos in this blog: If they do not load, refresh the page*
> 
> ...


That's very very cool!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> *2 videos in this blog: If they do not load, refresh the page*
> 
> ...


Good to see you're still at this one! It's coming along nicely.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> *2 videos in this blog: If they do not load, refresh the page*
> 
> ...


Very cool nice progress!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> *2 videos in this blog: If they do not load, refresh the page*
> 
> ...


Hi Doug. sounds like you are getting back in the shop. Nice job so far. It looks to be a real sturdy machine in the making. Too bad you don't have a lathe where you can swing the head out and turn that big wheel, but you did fine with your set up. Necessity is the mother of invention and it works every time.

For balancing your wheels, you can add screws in the light area. We used to do that with propellers on our hovercrafts.

I wonder if the crown is a good idea on the drive wheel. They will have to be perfectly aligned to have the blade on the very tops of both of them and you will need a rubber tread of some kind for driving the blade without having the blade eat up your wooden wheel. The rubber treads usually go on a flat wheel.

Will it be a 14" when you get it done?

Can't wait to see it finished!!
cheers, Jim


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

dakremer said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> *2 videos in this blog: If they do not load, refresh the page*
> 
> ...


Nice to see PROGRESS! and no wobble in the wheel.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> *2 videos in this blog: If they do not load, refresh the page*
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your progress on the bandsaw. It looks like those wheels turn very smoothly with no wobble. Very cool project!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> *2 videos in this blog: If they do not load, refresh the page*
> 
> ...


Wow, great piece of equipment, congrats


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

*It's Alive!!*

This was my first time turning the bandsaw on. So far so good. In my previous blog entry I stated that I might have to remake the top wheel - from the video you can see there's a pretty good amount of wobble in it compared to the bottom wheel. I'm not sure if this will effect the performance or not since the wobble doesnt effect the crown of the wheel (you can see the blade stays nice and straight).

It's a little loud right now because I dont have the rubber around the wheels yet, and there's a clicking in the drive belt because it isnt tight enough.

It felt good turning it on for the first time! I can't wait to finish it up and get using it!

The video isnt embedding like its supposed to. Here is the youtube link


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *It's Alive!!*
> 
> This was my first time turning the bandsaw on. So far so good. In my previous blog entry I stated that I might have to remake the top wheel - from the video you can see there's a pretty good amount of wobble in it compared to the bottom wheel. I'm not sure if this will effect the performance or not since the wobble doesnt effect the crown of the wheel (you can see the blade stays nice and straight).
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why the video isnt showing up…..I'll post the youtube link at the bottom


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *It's Alive!!*
> 
> This was my first time turning the bandsaw on. So far so good. In my previous blog entry I stated that I might have to remake the top wheel - from the video you can see there's a pretty good amount of wobble in it compared to the bottom wheel. I'm not sure if this will effect the performance or not since the wobble doesnt effect the crown of the wheel (you can see the blade stays nice and straight).
> 
> ...


----------



## Wally331 (Nov 8, 2012)

dakremer said:


> *It's Alive!!*
> 
> This was my first time turning the bandsaw on. So far so good. In my previous blog entry I stated that I might have to remake the top wheel - from the video you can see there's a pretty good amount of wobble in it compared to the bottom wheel. I'm not sure if this will effect the performance or not since the wobble doesnt effect the crown of the wheel (you can see the blade stays nice and straight).
> 
> ...


Very nice saw, it is a great feeling to see the saw run for the first time isn't it?  I built the same saw, You really have to make sure that there wheels are balanced as good as possible, what I thought was good ended up vibrating the saw a lot. After a little re-tuning it was fine.

And for the wheel wobble, on the bottom wheel I returned the crown when I had attached the wheel to the saw. I just set up a makeshift tool rest, it got rid of all the wobble for me.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *It's Alive!!*
> 
> This was my first time turning the bandsaw on. So far so good. In my previous blog entry I stated that I might have to remake the top wheel - from the video you can see there's a pretty good amount of wobble in it compared to the bottom wheel. I'm not sure if this will effect the performance or not since the wobble doesnt effect the crown of the wheel (you can see the blade stays nice and straight).
> 
> ...


the crown stays centered - thats not the problem. I think the problem is that there's some warping in my wheel. I turned the wheel with the warping already present so the crown does stay centered. I'm just worried that the wobble in the wheel will cause too much vibration. It doesnt seem to at this point, but I'm not sure about in the future….


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *It's Alive!!*
> 
> This was my first time turning the bandsaw on. So far so good. In my previous blog entry I stated that I might have to remake the top wheel - from the video you can see there's a pretty good amount of wobble in it compared to the bottom wheel. I'm not sure if this will effect the performance or not since the wobble doesnt effect the crown of the wheel (you can see the blade stays nice and straight).
> 
> ...


Very cool…


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *It's Alive!!*
> 
> This was my first time turning the bandsaw on. So far so good. In my previous blog entry I stated that I might have to remake the top wheel - from the video you can see there's a pretty good amount of wobble in it compared to the bottom wheel. I'm not sure if this will effect the performance or not since the wobble doesnt effect the crown of the wheel (you can see the blade stays nice and straight).
> 
> ...


Hi Doug, nice going so far. That is a neat looking saw. I am amazed that that blade stays on the crown. Most wheels are flat with a big rubber band around them.
I had a crazy idea but it might work. If a fella were to set up a tool rest in just the right area so as not to get in trouble from the blade, you could take light cuts on both wheels with lathe tool from both sides to true them up. But if the wobble is due to wood movement, it may come back when the humidity changes.
With the wheel wobbling, does the blade itself wobble. it did not look to be in the video!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *It's Alive!!*
> 
> This was my first time turning the bandsaw on. So far so good. In my previous blog entry I stated that I might have to remake the top wheel - from the video you can see there's a pretty good amount of wobble in it compared to the bottom wheel. I'm not sure if this will effect the performance or not since the wobble doesnt effect the crown of the wheel (you can see the blade stays nice and straight).
> 
> ...


Hey Jim. The blade itself does not wobble because it stays on the crown of the wheel! So I dont think the wobble of the wheel effects the blade. I'm really just worried about vibration of the whole bandsaw, and maybe with that wobble the wheel might wear down faster? Not sure….


----------



## Kroden (Apr 23, 2012)

dakremer said:


> *It's Alive!!*
> 
> This was my first time turning the bandsaw on. So far so good. In my previous blog entry I stated that I might have to remake the top wheel - from the video you can see there's a pretty good amount of wobble in it compared to the bottom wheel. I'm not sure if this will effect the performance or not since the wobble doesnt effect the crown of the wheel (you can see the blade stays nice and straight).
> 
> ...


I'm guessing that with the wood wheels directly contacting the blade, there's not enough tension across the contact area to move the blade laterally so it's just staying relatively centered on its own.

Although the blade itself would have a different spot contacting the crown at any given time, so it wouldn't have consistent support behind any one spot on the blade. I'd wonder if that will cause a less clean cut when you run something through it?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *It's Alive!!*
> 
> This was my first time turning the bandsaw on. So far so good. In my previous blog entry I stated that I might have to remake the top wheel - from the video you can see there's a pretty good amount of wobble in it compared to the bottom wheel. I'm not sure if this will effect the performance or not since the wobble doesnt effect the crown of the wheel (you can see the blade stays nice and straight).
> 
> ...


Scott. Woodgears has a great video on why a belt (or blade in this instance) stays on top if a crown. Here is the link - http://woodgears.ca/bandsaw/crowned_pulleys.html

The crown on the wheel does not wobble. I turned the wheel with the wobble already present, so the crown is stays perfectly true. You can see in the video that the blade does not move at all


----------



## Kroden (Apr 23, 2012)

dakremer said:


> *It's Alive!!*
> 
> This was my first time turning the bandsaw on. So far so good. In my previous blog entry I stated that I might have to remake the top wheel - from the video you can see there's a pretty good amount of wobble in it compared to the bottom wheel. I'm not sure if this will effect the performance or not since the wobble doesnt effect the crown of the wheel (you can see the blade stays nice and straight).
> 
> ...


Ah sorry, missed your comment about the crown being turned afterwards. So everything important about the setup is straight. I guess that shouldn't be a problem then.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *It's Alive!!*
> 
> This was my first time turning the bandsaw on. So far so good. In my previous blog entry I stated that I might have to remake the top wheel - from the video you can see there's a pretty good amount of wobble in it compared to the bottom wheel. I'm not sure if this will effect the performance or not since the wobble doesnt effect the crown of the wheel (you can see the blade stays nice and straight).
> 
> ...


Youtube embedding has been disabled, something to do with spammers.

Nice progress on the wheels!


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *It's Alive!!*
> 
> This was my first time turning the bandsaw on. So far so good. In my previous blog entry I stated that I might have to remake the top wheel - from the video you can see there's a pretty good amount of wobble in it compared to the bottom wheel. I'm not sure if this will effect the performance or not since the wobble doesnt effect the crown of the wheel (you can see the blade stays nice and straight).
> 
> ...


looks like it is smooth running, in order to change the belt do you have to take off the blade?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *It's Alive!!*
> 
> This was my first time turning the bandsaw on. So far so good. In my previous blog entry I stated that I might have to remake the top wheel - from the video you can see there's a pretty good amount of wobble in it compared to the bottom wheel. I'm not sure if this will effect the performance or not since the wobble doesnt effect the crown of the wheel (you can see the blade stays nice and straight).
> 
> ...


Yes cutman


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

*Bandsaw running...*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9QzZ1xVC51s






I've been kind of slacking with this bandsaw. I had to redo both wheels because the first time I did not glue them up nice and flat. I lost interest/got busy for a while, and put it off. I'm now determined to get it finished!!

I shot this quick video of it running after I remade the wheels. The wheels aren't balanced yet, so there is some vibration - you can see the Nickel is standing for a while, but then falls down. I'm hoping once I balance the wheels, the vibration will be decreased by quite a bit.

As far as construction, all that is left is the trunions/table and the enclosure. Of course I'll have to make a stand as well. Once it's all constructed, I'll probably take it apart and give it a good sanding/finishing.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw running...*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9QzZ1xVC51s
> 
> ...


How do we embed videos? I see others doing it, but the "embed code" doesn't seem to be working….

EDIT: got it to work!


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw running...*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9QzZ1xVC51s
> 
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw running...*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9QzZ1xVC51s
> 
> ...


glad to see the project is back on the docket. That runs pretty smoothly to me. My factory made bandsaw does not run that smoothly!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw running...*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9QzZ1xVC51s
> 
> ...


Great to see you have it working and quite well I might add. A couple guards and a table and you'll be in business. I'm sure you real busy with your business. Can we call you Doc now??

.............................Jim


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw running...*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9QzZ1xVC51s
> 
> ...


You CAN call me Doc now


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw running...*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9QzZ1xVC51s
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic. You'll be re-sawing before ya know it. OH, and congrats ….....DOC.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw running...*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9QzZ1xVC51s
> 
> ...


I was hoping to see you back working on this build! +1 on the congrats doc!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw running...*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9QzZ1xVC51s
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the Doc and the saw, both are considerable accomplishments!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw running...*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9QzZ1xVC51s
> 
> ...


Nice progress!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw running...*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9QzZ1xVC51s
> 
> ...


Very nice work, can't wait to see the cuts it makes


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw running...*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9QzZ1xVC51s
> 
> ...


Congratulations Doc and great work on the band saw

as well.


----------



## mahadevwood (Feb 18, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw running...*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9QzZ1xVC51s
> 
> ...


great work …


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw running...*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9QzZ1xVC51s
> 
> ...


Looking very good, can't wait to see it finished. I'd still like to do this someday.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw running...*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9QzZ1xVC51s
> 
> ...


*Keep on going!* It is a great machine and i,m sure when he is finished you like to work on it. I,m now using mine for about a year.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw running...*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9QzZ1xVC51s
> 
> ...


Sweet, way to go! Coming along nicely!!!!!!


----------



## johngalt2000 (May 20, 2014)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw running...*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9QzZ1xVC51s
> 
> ...


good job sticking to this project cant wait to see more.


----------

